# magic moments - this is what it is all about



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I am sure that, like me, you have all had the comments from the uninitiated who don't understand the joys and freedom of owning a motorhome so I know there is no point in trying to describe this experience to them but perhaps a few of you will understand.

Wednesday saw us heading out of the stifling heat of central France to cross into northern Italy and decided to try the Mont Cenis pass. We stopped at the large parking area just as you reach the top from the french side and almost decided to stay there for the night, lovely view of the mountains and end of the lake but a nagging feeling that we could be missing something propelled us on (after buying supplies of cheese from the local farm). Moving along the length of the lake there are numerous areas where motorhomes can, and do pull off but we had spotted a few vans right down on the lake side about half way along. Went down and found a 'permitted camping area' with lots of MH already parked but plenty of room so parked up and congratulated ourselves on such a find - beautiful views, very quiet location, walks and a lake, even the temperature was pleasant - could it get any better?
The waterr looked inviting but unfortunately I had neglected to pack a swimming cossie. I did briefly consider skinny dipping but thought that might lead to reported sightings of a beluga whale in the high alps so fashioned some swimming attire out of what was available and had a (very) brief dip - the water is cold at 6,500 feet  
Heading back to the van we saw a multi-coloured home conversion merc van pulling up in a space about 10 yards along from us and a group of tousle haired and very tanned young people piled out. Slight trepidation on our part but they set about collecting suitable rocks and building a hearth for their campfire then they started unloading equipment. 2 guitars, an amplifier and microphone complete with stand. Even more trepidation on our part 8O 
Then one of the boys started playing - gentle melodies reminiscent of Clapton at his best drifted along the shore. 
As the sunset lit up the surrounding peaks and painted orange bands across the slopes there was the smell of the campfire, distant cow bells clanging on the high alpine pastures and an impromptu game of boules had started between a couple of the other vans. The rest of the young people joined with their friend to make music ranging through folk-rock, some Dylan classics and those wonderful bluesy guitar solos. They were superb.
Unfortunately I didn't have photographic or recording equipment to capture the scene as the sun went down but next time I am asked why I am prepared to spend all that money just to spend my holidays living in a tin box and peeing in a cupboard (as my son so eloquently put it) I can smile and remember - they will never understand.

Chris


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep thats what its all about fantastic views as well.... enjoy as its still raining here....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yes those can be magical amd memorable moments!

Thanks for sharing it with us.

I had a similar experience, on that occasion on my boat not MH. Moored in small harbour on small Italian island. At sunset a badly-played trumpet blared out a few boats down - like you 'trepidation', but it turned out the 'trumpeter' was the drummer of a jazz band who were sailing together.

When they started up on their own instruments it was the centre point for the whole village, whose resdents flocked to the quay to listen and join in the singing. 

No room for drums on a small yacht, so drummer had to make do with the aluminium boom!

MHs Boats - whats the difference? It is all about freedom and those Serendipity moments. 

Geoff


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

You compete & utter ******* 8O - that's my day ruined. Oh well, at least one of us is having a good time!! :lol: 

Seriously, that's the sort of stuff that makes a holiday; simple, costs nothing (apart from the remortgage for the van), spur of the moment. A memory that only you will fully appreciate

Have a good 'un! (still think you're a git though!)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Mt Cenis pass*

 .....ah, memories.
60's, Ford Prefect 5cwt van, a primus and mattress in the back.....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

And?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've always had trouble getting a group to serenade me in stop overs so I have so far missed out on that magic moment.

However, my wife has a magic moment every trip,  (I know what you are thinking), and that is arriving safely home after a trip. It appears a constant source of amazement for her. :?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

you can really hate some people......... it's raining, it's windy, it's cold, I'm working, gotta work tomorrow........... 


what a lovely view  

not jealous

not in the least


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

a lovely post ..... yet sooooooo CRUEL!

Sitting at my desk eating lunch, scouring MHF for info and looking out at the grey knowing that we'll not be away abroad in our MH till next summer and you're painting the most idyllic picture I'm completely green with envy

But it also brought me in mind of an evening this summer. In luxembourg we decided to wander into the local pub near the campsite for a quiet evening to sample the local beer - invited to join in playing bingo, numbers called in dutch, winning the main prize (a very fabulous barbeque set) and joining in an impromptu song accompanied by a clog dance (we were without clog I may add but made sure we stomped as hard as we could) to celebrate our great success, the locals seemed genuinely thrilled and delighted we had won. As a general rule I don't play bingo, don't know any dutch and don't have clogs, but as they say "when in Luxembourg ...."


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Brilliant post, Chris.



ardgour said:


> to spend my holidays living in a tin box and peeing in a cupboard (as my son so eloquently put it)


This made us laugh lots.

Next time, take a video camera!

Gerald


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sitting at my desk eating lunch, scouring MHF for info and looking out at the grey knowing that we'll not be away abroad in our MH till next summer and you're painting the most idyllic picture I'm completely green with envy


You are only 39!

Just keep working to pay my Pension!

Sorry, that is the way the UK Goverment constructed pensions, unlike the Germans who have a fully-funded scheme 75 years after they lost a major war.

Hey Ho

Geoff


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

My apologies to everyone stuck in the rain and wind or in the bank holiday traffic (just heard the travel report on the radio). I will put that magical spot in the database so you can try it for yourself next time you manage to escape across the channel. Can't promise the music will still be there but you never know......

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thnaks - 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds fantastic. Great post. All our friends and family just don't get it either. Post it on here and it's appreciated.

I have to pinch myself every day so I know I'm not dreaming when we wake up somewhere fantastic (most days)

I usually find when I get my guitar out I generally get a space on my own and if I start singing a whole aire to myself!

Enjoy!


----------

